# التخطيط الناجح يحتاج الى التنبؤ (التوقع forecasting)



## salman (14 أبريل 2006)

الاخوه الاعزاء 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

بما ان اساليب التوقع من محاور الهندسه الصناعيه 

انقل لكم موضوع اعجبني عن التخطيط من موقع للدكتور طلال الشريف



مفهوم التخطيط ـ أهمية التخطيط ـ مزايا التخطيط ـ مسؤولية التخطيط ـ مقومات التخطيط ـ أنواع التخطيط ـ إعداد الخطة ـ معوقات التخطيط.

مفهوم التخطيط:
التخطيط من الوظائف القيادية والمهمة في الإدارة العامة والتي يقع على عاتق القيادة الإدارية وجوب النهوض به كوظيفة أساسية تختص بها الإدارة العليا. ولا تنتهي هذه الوظيفة إلا بتحقيق الهدف من خلال 

نشاطات الإدارة التي تعمل على تنفيذ الخطة.
* وعملية التخطيط تشتمل على عدد من الخطوات المنطقية هي:
[1] التحديد المسبق للأهداف المراد الوصول إليها.
[2] وضع السياسيات والقواعد التي نسترشد بها في اختيارنا لأسلوب تحقيق الهدف.
[3] وضع واختيار بديل من بين عدة بدائل متاحة لتنفيذ الهدف المطلوب، وتحديد الإمكانات اللازمة لتنفيذ هذا البديل.
[4] تحديد الإمكانات المتاحة فعلاً.
[5] تحديد كيفية توفير الإمكانات غير المتاحة.
[6] وضع البرامج الزمنية اللازمة لتنفيذ الهدف، والتي تتناول تحديد النشاطات اللازمة لتحقيق الهدف، وكيفية القيام بهذه النشاطات، والترتيب الزمني للقيام بهذه النشاطات ثم تحديد المسؤولية عن تنفيذ هذه النشاطات.

أهمية التخطيط:
* إن العمل بدون خطة يصبح ضربًا من العبث وضياع الوقت سدى، إذ تعم الفوضى والارتجالية ويصبح الوصول إلى االهدف بعيد المنال.
* وتبرز أهمية التخطيط أيضًا في توقعاته للمستقبل وما قد يحمله من فماجآت وتقلبات حيث أن الأهداف التي يراد الوصول إليها هي أهداف مستقبلية أي أن تحقيقها يتم خلال فترة زمنية محددة قد تطول وقد تقصر ، مما يفرض على رجل الإدارة عمل الافتراضات اللازمة لما قد يكون عليه هذا المستقبل وتكوين فكرة عن ما سيكون عليه الوضع عند البدء في تنفيذ الأهداف وخلال مراحل التنفيذ المختلفة.

مزايا التخطيط
والتخطيط ينطوي على كثير من المزايا يمكن إيجازها فيما يلي:ـ
1ـ يساعد التخطيط على تحديد الأهداف المراد الوصول إليها بحيث يمكن توضيحها للعاملين، مما يسهل تنفيذها.
2ـ يساعد التخطيط على تحديد الإمكانات المادية والبشرية اللازمة لتنفيذ الأهداف.
3ـ يساعد التخطيط في التنسيق بين جميع الأعمال على أسس من التعاون والانسجام بين الأفراد بعضهم البعض وبين الإدارات المختلفة ما يحول دون حدوث التضارب أو التعارض عند القيام بتنفيذ هذه الأعمال.
4ـ يعتبر التخطيط وسيلة فعالة في تحقيق الرقابة الداخلية والخارجية على مدى تنفيذ الأهداف.
5ـ يحقق التخطيط الأمن النفسي للأفراد والجماعات، ففي ظل التخطيط يطمئن الجميع إلى أن الأمور التي تهمهم قد أخذت في الاعتبار.
6ـ يتناول التخطيط محاولة توقع أحداث مما يجعل الإدارة في موقف يسمح لها بتقدير ظروف في ذلك المستقبل وعدم ترك الأمور المحض الصدفة.
7ـ يساعد التخطيط على تحقيق الاستثمار الأفضل للموارد المادية والبشرية مما يؤدي إلى الاقتصاد في الوقت والتكاليف.
8ـ يساعد التخطيط في تنمية مهارات وقدرات المديرين عن طريق ما يقومون به من وضع للخطط والبرامج.

مسؤولية التخطيط
[تخطيط طويل الأجل] ـ المستويات العليا ـ رسم السياسيات والأهداف العامة ـ تحديد الأهداف المطلوب تحقيقها.
[تخطيط متوسط الأجل] ـ المستويات الوسطى ـ ترجمة الأهداف إلى برامج عمل ـ تحديد الإمكانات المادية والبشرية اللازمة لتحديد الهدف.
[تخطيط قصير الأجل] ـ المستويات الإشرافية ـ تحويل الخطط والبرامج العامة إلى برامج عمل تفصيلية.

مقومات التخطيط
تتضمن عملية التخطيط الإداري عددًا من المقومات الأساسية تتمثل في تحديد الأهداف، التنبؤ، السياسات والبرامج، والإجراءات، وأخيرًا بلورة طرق العمل ونقصد به الوسائل والإمكانات.
أولاً: الأهداف:ـ
الأهداف هي النتائج المطلوب تحقيقها في المستقبل، وإذا كان المطلوب هو تحقيق هذه النتائج في المستقبل البعيد، فإنها تسمى غايات، وأهدافًا استراتيجية، أما إذا كان تحقيقها في الأجل القصير فإنها تسمى أهدافاً تكتيكية.
العوامل الواجب توافرها في الأهداف:ـ

[1] درجة الوضوح:ـ
ووضوح الهدف يحقق مجموعة من المزايا:ـ
ـ المساعدة على توحيد جهود الجماعة لتنفيذ الأهداف.
ـ مساعدة إدارة المنظمة في القيام بوظائفها الأخرى.
ـ المساعدة على تنسيق العمل بين الأفراد والأقسام بشكل واضح ومحدد.
[2] القناعة بالهدف:ـ
كلما زادت قناعة العاملين بالهدف كلما كانت درجة حماس العاملين نحو تحقيق عالية.
[3] الواقعية في الهدف:ـ
والواقعية في الهدف تقوم على الأسس التالية:ـ
ـ أن يكون الهدف الممكن الوصول إليه وليس شيئًا مستحيلاً.
ـ أن تتوافر الإمكانات المادية والبشرية بدرجة تساعد على تحقيق الهدف.
ـ أن يكون الهدف معبرًا عن حاجات العمل وموجهاً إلى تحقيقها كما هو الحال بالنسبة لرغبات وحاجات العاملين، ويعمل على إشباعها.
[4] التناسق والانسجام:ـ
يجب أن تكون الأهداف الموضوع متناسقة مع بعضها البعض بحيث يسهل تنفيذها.
[5] مشروعية الهدف:ـ
يقصد به مدى ملاءمته للقيم والمثل والتقاليد المرعية في المجتمع، وكذلك مراعاته للأنظمة واللوائح والسياسات الحكومية المعمول بها.
[6] القابلية للقياس:ـ
إن وجود مقاييس للأهداف يتيح للإدارة التأكد من مدى تحقيق أهدافها، وهل يتم التنفيذ وفقا لما هو مخطط له أم أن هناك انحرافات في الأداء.
وقد تخضع الأهداف للمقاييس التالية:ـ

[أ] مقياس زمني: أي تحديد فترة زمنية محددة لإنهاء العمل المطلوب.
[ب] مقياس كمي: أي تحديد الكمية التي يراد تنفيذها خلال فترة معينة.
[ج] مقياس نوعي: وهو تحديد النوعية التي يجب أن يظهر عليها الأداء خلال فترة التنفيذ.
ثانيًا التنبؤ:ـ
التنبؤ نشاط ذهني مرتبط بوجود النشاط الإنساني، وهو نتيجة لارتباط النشاط والإنساني بعنصر الوقت، ويعرف التنبؤ بأنه التوقع للتغيرات التي قد تحدث مستقبلاً ، تؤثر بأسلوب مباشر أو غير مباشر على النشاط.
الأمور التي يجب أن تراعى في التنبؤ:ـ
1ـ أن يكون التنبؤ دقيقاً قدر الإمكان.
2ـ أن تكون البيانات والمعلومات التي يعتمد عليها التنبؤ حديثة.
3ـ أن يكون التنبؤ مفيدًا، أي يمكن استخدامه في حل المشكلات.
4ـ غير مكلف: ـ فلا تفوق التكاليف الفائدة الاقتصادية المرجوة منها.
5ـ أن يكون واضحًا.
* ومهما كان التنبؤ دقيقًا فلن يصل إلى حد الصحة الكاملة في جميع الأمور.
ثالثًا: السياسات:ـ
هي مجموعة المبادئ والقواعد التي تحكم سير العمل، والمحددة، سلفا، بمعرفة الإدارة، والتي يسترشد بها العاملون في المستويات المختلفة عند اتخاذ القرارات والتصرفات المتعلقة بتحقيق الأهداف. وهناك فرق بين السياسة والهدف، فالهدف هو ما نريد تحقيقه، أما السياسية فهي المرشد لاختيار الطريق الذي يوصل للهدف.
وتعتبر السياسيات بمثابة مرشد للأفراد في تصرفاته وقراراتهم داخل المنظمة، فهي تعبر عن اتجاهات الإدارة في تحديد نوع السلوك المطلوب من جانب الأفراد أثناء أدائهم لأعمالهم.
مهم جداً:ـ
ويرتبط التخطيط بالسياسية، ذلك أن التخطيط غالباً ما تكون نتيجة التغيير في السياسات أو نظم العمل أو الإجراءات، وذلك بقصد الوصول إلى الهدف المنشود بأحسن الوسائل وبأقل تكلفة.
رابعًا: الإجراءات:
هي بمثابة الخطوات المكتبية والمراحل التفصيلية التي توضح أسلوب إتمام الأعمال وكيفية تنفيذها، والمسؤولية عن هذا التنفيذ والفترة الزمنية اللازمة لاتمام هذه الأعمال.
فهي إذن خط سير لجميع الأعمال التي تتم داخل المنظمة لاتمام هذه الأعمال، فمثلا إجراءات التعيين في الوظيفة تتطلب مجموعة من الخطوات والمراحل التي يجب على طالب الوظيفة أن يمر بها بدءًا من تعبئة نموذج الوظيفة وإجراءات الامتحانات والمقابلات إلى صدور قرار التعيين من الجهة المعنية.
خامسًا: تدبير الوسائل والإمكانات:ـ
إن الأهداف الموضوعة والسياسات والإجراءات المحددة لتنفيذ هذه الأهداف لا يمكن أن تعمل دون وجود مجموعة من الوسائل والإمكانات الضرورية لترجمة هذه الأهداف إلى شئ ملموس ، فهي ضرورية لإكمال وتحقيق الأهداف.
المعايير التي يجب مراعاتها عند تحديد وسائل الخطة وإمكاناتها:ـ
1ـ الدقة في تحديد الاحتياجات.
2ـ الواقعية: يجب أن تراعي الخطة الإمكانات الفعلية والمتوافرة في حينها.
3ـ تحديد المصدر: يفضل أن يقوم المخطط بتحديد المصدر الذي سوف يُستعان به في توفير احتياجات الخطة سواء كانت احتياجات مادية أو بشرية.
4ـ الفترة الزمنية.
5ـ التكلفة المالية التقديرية.


----------



## salman (14 أبريل 2006)

اتشرف بالانضمام الي هذا الملتقى 


واسال الله التوفيق للجميع


سلمان


----------



## hi_same (15 أبريل 2006)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## صناعة المعمار (15 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم

مشكور اخي salman واهلا ومرحبا بك 


تحياتي


----------



## معماريون (15 أبريل 2006)

[QUOTE=صناعة المعمار]السلام عليكم

مشكور اخي salman واهلا ومرحبا بك 


تحياتي[/QUOTE]


----------



## بندر الغلاب (15 أبريل 2006)

رائع ياسلمان ..

خاصه هذه النقاط:::



> 4ـ يعتبر التخطيط وسيلة فعالة في تحقيق الرقابة الداخلية والخارجية على مدى تنفيذ الأهداف.
> 5ـ يحقق التخطيط الأمن النفسي للأفراد والجماعات، ففي ظل التخطيط يطمئن الجميع إلى أن الأمور التي تهمهم قد أخذت في الاعتبار.



من المزايا التي لو طبق التخطيط لكانت فاعله في المجتمع


----------



## فتوح (20 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخي سلمان وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## eng_eslam (28 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا يا اخى على هذة الافادة


----------



## أحمد مارفل (13 سبتمبر 2006)

thanks for you salam


----------



## الزناتي (23 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وشكراً على التوضيح


----------



## saif ghost (23 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله بكم جميعا شكرا اخي سلازم على الموضوع الرائع


----------

